# Looking for guide recommendations (Steinhatchee)



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

My father-in-law is going to be intown for a couple weeks in May and we're looking at doing a trip to Steinhatchee for a few days of fishing. I'll be towing my boat, but I'm unfamiliar with the area and would like to fish it with a guide before I go venturing out. I prefer fishing with artificials and would like to target trout and reds. Any help with guide recommendations would appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2019)

I don’t know any guides up that way, but check with the folks at sea hag marina. I’m sure they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Captain Kyle Skipper is a friend of mine who runs out of Sea Hag and I bet if he isn't booked he'll show you around.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

jimsmicro said:


> Captain Kyle Skipper is a friend of mine who runs out of Sea Hag and I bet if he isn't booked he'll show you around.


Thank you, I’ll give him a call


----------



## Craighead (Jul 21, 2016)

Good friend of mine Matt Cowart from 352 inshore is also a guide out of steinhatchee. Give him a call see if hes available 
352-284-6311


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you for the recommendations. I went ahead and booked with Capt. Kyle Skipper. I'll update the post after the fishing trip with how we did.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Danny Allen out of CK is really good and fishes that way sometimes.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I fished Steinhatchee last Thursday. managed 4 keeper trout...but it was a slow day. Maybe caught 8 fish all day, nothing but trout. I couldn't believe how many boats were out there on a weekday. I hear Spanish Mackeral are showing in the deeper water. So hopefully the guide will get on the fish better than I did. I fished south (I always put in at Rocky Creek).


----------

